

Samsung terminates LCD contract with Apple - Reltair
http://www.geek.com/articles/mobile/samsung-terminates-lcd-contract-with-apple-20121022/

======
spectre256
It's not discussed in the article, but wouldn't a clear reason on Samsung's
part for breaking this agreement be to build its own devices using retina-
quality displays? Unless, of course, there are agreements between Apple and
Samsung preventing this.

~~~
da_n
iPhone 4S = 330ppi Samsung S3 = 306ppi

I think this is just Samsung trying to save face, it's like watching two kids
in a school yard, embarrassing really.

~~~
spectre256
Samsung makes tablets and laptops too, but as far as I know they don't have
displays that compare to Apple products.

~~~
s_henry_paulson
Um, what? Samsung _make_ some of Apple's screens like the iPad's retina
display.

~~~
spectre256
Right but the point is that Samsung makes them, but doesn't put them in their
own devices. Imagine Samsung being able to put a retina-quality display in the
galaxy tab, or in a samsung laptop. Samsung already manufactures the screens,
the only question is whether or not the rights to the technology belong to
Samsung, or Apple.

------
gbeeson
Aaaaand of course now Samsung is refuting the termination claims. Once again;
good times abound.

------
Shorel
It had to be done.

~~~
lukifer
I'm surprised it took this long.

